# Hope all our Norwegian brothers are OK



## euphorbioid (Jul 22, 2011)

My thoughts go out to the victims of this despicable attack on Oslo. Hope all the KKF members and their families are OK.

Jan


----------



## ecchef (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah...that's one place you wouldn't expect something like that to happen. I fear for Western Civilization.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 23, 2011)

I was at Darkhoeks home yesterday. And even though we had a wonderful meal and spoke about food/knives and other things, we had the news on in the background. Its been a sad day. Over 80 killed at a young political interrested camp 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jul/23/norway-attack-utoya-shooting-oslo

The work of one man! Nationalist Norwegian age 32. Damn!
I feel for those who lost someone this day!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah... i read about this in the news earlier today... horrible tragedy. Hope you guys out there are doing ok.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 23, 2011)

Norway is now waking up to the terrible news. Its 0717 here now, and 0800 the primeminister will speak to the nation. Over 87 people killed, and the number is rising 

Im sad for everyone today


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 23, 2011)

I feel for Norway and the western world today. Hope all is well and know I got your backs!


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 23, 2011)

It is truly a sad day for Norway. As Øivind said we gathered yesterdeay at my house for a good meal and some lusty knife talk, but the actions of apparently one single individual extremist wacko darkened the day and night significantly. 
My thoughts go to all of the involved in this terrible tragedy.

Harald


----------



## tk59 (Jul 23, 2011)

euphorbioid said:


> My thoughts go out to the victims of this despicable attack on Oslo...


 
+1 I never would have guessed it would happen in Norway. The crazies are everywhere...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 23, 2011)

That is insanely tragic!
I'm sorry for your guys.

Is that guy being tried? Or is he dead?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 23, 2011)

Yesterday we saw the worst and best in humans. 
The worst is the hell one man left behind - killing over 92 young people coldbloded. He was dressed as a policeman and killed 85 youngsters on a camp. He shouted that he was from the police and then shot them when they came towards him. He was caught by Norwegian SWAT team, unharmed. 

The best is all the people in Norway holding together, helping each other and all the people involved in helping the victims. All bars was closed yesterday and so will it be today. All stores was also closed in Oslo today. Norwegian rise togheter from the attack. And now is a time to work togheter with both norwegians and immigrants, we join hand together and work for a better place together. 

Im happy I have friends around me, and during time like this the friendship only gets stronger. No terrorist will ever break Norway, we only become stronger!


----------



## GLE1952 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dark day, we understand and feel your pain.
Sounds like this was done by ultra nationalists, Timothy McVeigh thought of himself in this way too.
How can they think that an action like this against your own countrymen would advance the cause you believe in?
Example of a political position taken to craziness!

Glen


----------



## euphorbioid (Jul 23, 2011)

GLE1952 said:


> Example of a political position taken to craziness!



And perhaps a crazy taking a political position. A TV report said that the longest prison term in Norway is 20 years or so. Is that true? This madman will be out before he is 55 years old at that rate. I'll bet that law gets another look.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 23, 2011)

Longest prison sentence in Norway is 21 year.

Some believe that harder punishment will make less crime, others believe more easy punishment till make less crime. I dont want to go into my believes 

Never the less, mentally ill persons can be kept in prison for longer time if they are a threat to society


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 23, 2011)

I think they have a secret Guantanamo-like prison in Greenland where he will rot. Ok, maybe not. 

As someone who is nearly all Norwegian by heritage, I'm still a bit shocked, and I certainly wish all Norwegians the best in these days.

k.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 24, 2011)

This is terrible news. My heart goes out to everyone in Norway!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 24, 2011)

Norway is still in shock.
No joy in people, the radio only plays "enya" and stuff like that, lots of talking, people gathers to put down flowers and light candles. 
92 people dead and 97 heavy damaged 

Norway will be in sorrow for a long time. But in time of sorrow we grow stronger!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 24, 2011)

Terrible news. Heartbreaking. 

Yet irony is, the perpetrator will get 21 years of jail (yes, no 100 life terms, but 21 years) and will make a big show out of the trial and when he comes out at the age of 53, he will probably qualify for a pension of sorts or will be supported by some right wing donors. Unbelievable. I am not a trigger happy guy, but punishment in this case is so disproportional to the crime. 

Moreover, Norway needs to rethink its response to a tragedy like this. The police response was unacceptable - took a long time and was pretty inefficient - the perpetrator ran out of ammunition and turned himself in! Lives were lost because of that. I think a country that has had plenty of threats in the past several years, should be more prepared (SWAT, helicopters, etc) for incidents like these. Maybe it will be a wake up call.


M


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 24, 2011)

He will most likely get 21 year, but is out after 14-15 years.
Norway got this kind of prisons as well: http://leenks.com/link274417.html

Norway is a place where criminals love to be. Mild sentences, great prisons, free education and so on.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess I am sort of a Hammurabist when it comes to stuff like this. My condolences go out to all of Norway!


----------



## GLE1952 (Jul 24, 2011)

"And perhaps a crazy taking a political position."

Very true. Painting a political philosophy, religion, nationality etc. by the acts of a few is shortsighted.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a national tragedy. It seams like alot of people know somebody hurt or killed. I just got a SMS from an old GF. Her mother was killed by the bomb 

There will me a demo tomorrow against terror. A lot of people will walk to show that we stand together against terror.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, people get pretty bloodthirsty here in America, ready to do the worst possible things to people the public has decided are guilty.

But when I heard that he maximum punishment for this is 21 years?!!?! Is Norway INSANE?! He doesn't even think it was wrong, he doesn't even think he committed a CRIME. You may feel the humane thing to do is imprisonment instead of just putting him down like the cancer to society that he is, but to let him go is accessory to his future crimes.

Someone here said, "Well, someone's going to kill him when he gets out."(this is Texas, after all) But from what I know of Norway, nobody will do that.

21 years. People get more than that here for stealing postal packages from porches.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 25, 2011)

All criminals are not released after the 21 years. They can be held longer if the situation warrants it.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 26, 2011)

Hate can kill one human, but it cannot kill a society..
Even though he killed a lot of people, we can not be scared to silence. The answer from Norwegians was not hate, but we fight hate with love...

Last night all cities across Norway people gathers to light candles, in Oslo 200 000 people gathered in a "rose demostration". Ive heard cities across the world gathered people to show love...

Here some pics:






Video:
http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/artikkel.php?artid=10080775


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## ecchef (Jul 26, 2011)

A touching gesture, but roses make lousy body armor.


----------

